# Ayuda con arranque de Motor dc



## a01126913 (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola mucho gusto, me encuentro en un proyecto de la uni en cual estamos manejando unos motores de 24 volts cd.
El problema que tengo es que al momento de probarlos con carga la corriente de pico de inicio llega hasta los 15 amperes y luego se estabiliza como a 4 amperes.
Quisiera bajar la corriente de pico lo mas posible, para proteccion de las etapas de puentes H que vamos a usar.

Me han dicho que una manera seria usando una señal tipo rampa, con lo cual el motor tardaria un poco en girar plenamente, pero no se como hacerlo. O si existe otra solución mas viable.
Aclaro la carga que le pusimos al motor no es la definitiva puede aumentar, por esta razon se nos hace importante el controlar las corrientes de pico de inicio.
De antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 21, 2011)

Hola.

Bueno, si usas un puente H basta con realizar un PWM con el cual le inyectas de a poco la tensión. En otras palabras, el ciclo de trabajo del PWM lo comienzas lo más cerca posible del 0%. Luego este va creciendo (en el fondo es la rampa que te recomendaron). Puede ser pre-definido o usando control de corriente.

Si es que el motor no soporta alimentación con onda cuadrada, ubicas un Filtro LC (bien calculado) en la salida


----------



## aroman (Ene 26, 2011)

Este motor de DC, es de imán permanente o tiene exitación, dependiendo de esto puedes montar una regulación de voltaje de 0-24V, para sacarlo suave, existen muchos metodos de lograrlo dependiendo de los recursos con que cuentes, de todas formas la potencia del motor y los demás parametros de este son importantes para exponer un esquema u otro, 

espero que te sirba de aogo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2011)

Probaste alimentar la PWM con más de 24 V , supongamos 48 V y al máximo de velocidad llegar con un ciclo de trabajo del 50 %. De esa manera el motor tiene mejor "fuerza" de arranque.

Saludos !


----------



## aroman (Ene 27, 2011)

Esta es una solución que permitirá que la fuente de alimentación soporte la sobrecarga, pero en cuanto a la corriente de arranque no bajará mucho, ya que esta la determina la carga de conjunto con los parámetros de del motor, si puedes montar un sistema de regulación de voltaje a tiristores será muy sencillo sacarlo en la velocidad que quieras y más confiable y estable, tengo un circuito sencillo con un UJT, que te podrá ser muy útil, voy a ver como lo subo para que le eches un vistazo.


----------



## Dano (Ene 30, 2011)

Lee el Kuznetsov tiene bastante de motores y generadores DC.


----------



## aroman (Feb 8, 2011)

saludos nuevamente, 
Estos son moduladores por ancho de pulso, existen otros esquemas, como el que te prometí: yo se que lo tengo en el ordenador, pero no lo encuentro. bueno de todos modos cualquiera de estos dos ctos los puedes usar adactandolo a tus condiciones, se trata de arrancar suave le motor, espero que te sirva.


----------

